

Strange Loop 2010 - eevo
http://strangeloop2010.com/

======
jey
Bah, I was expecting something relating to Hofstadter. :)

------
bwr
I'm happy to see a conference near me.

~~~
fuzzmeister
As a Wash U student, my mind was blown to see that this is right on the Loop,
rather than somewhere in San Francisco. Good sign for the STL developer
community.

~~~
johnpaulett
Check out the Lambda Lounge user group (<http://lambdalounge.org/>). Great
people and exciting technology.

------
ghotli
I'm quite excited about the lineup of speakers and topics. I'll be there.
Anyone else?

------
johnswamps
Can anyone that went to this last year comment on the conference?

